# Yerba Prima



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I've been trying herbs lately and I like the Yerba Prima brand its $11.95 per bottle. I take one capsule every other day (so as to avoid the D problem) it seems to be helping and I have a normal BM and hey thats exciting in itself. It has fiber in it and Phllysum seeds, soy, Red Clover, Dandilion Root and senna all combined. I just figured I share that with you all you can find it at a health food store. Also if you want to know more about it just go to yahoo and punch in Yerba Prima and it will give you all ingrediants in the formula. Its really helped me out.


----------

